# Introducing my 2 BHS boys



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello everyone 

Just wanted to say hello as I've just joined the forum!
I'm currently the proud owner of a blue boy called Odi (Odysseus) who's just over a year old.
We'll also be taking home a lilac tabby boy at the end of August called Zephyr(us) as he's only a wee bitty kitty at the moment. Unlike his big brother he doesn't pose for pictures a lot!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello welcome to the forum.
What beautiful Pictures. 
I am from Leicestershire is the Lilac Tabby from a Lady in Hinckley?


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Your big boy is a handsome boy and your little one a real cutie. I have two BSHs and three Selkirks, my two boys are so different one is serious and loves me alone, whilst the other is very loving to all.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful boys

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone, I can see how people end up with loads of cats, they are lovely creatures!



jill3 said:


> Hello welcome to the forum.
> What beautiful Pictures.
> I am from Leicestershire is the Lilac Tabby from a Lady in Hinckley?


Why, yes he is  I was torn between him and the blue spottie from the same litter, but his little pink boopy nose won me over.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Beautiful cats!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous, BSH are really cuddly cats, especially the kittens


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought I recognised the Breeder by her Hand and the back ground in the photo. LOL.
Lovely Lady and her cats are Beautiful.

Ollie our Silver Red Tabby came from her.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They sre Beautiful boys


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely cats. I think bsh kittens are the prettiest. reminds me of my old blue cream who I lost in 2010


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

jill3 said:


> I thought I recognised the Breeder by her Hand and the back ground in the photo. LOL.
> Lovely Lady and her cats are Beautiful.
> 
> Ollie our Silver Red Tabby came from her.


Lol, that's some recognision skills 
She is a lovely person and I'm glad she's close by as well.


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

jenny armour said:


> lovely cats. I think bsh kittens are the prettiest. reminds me of my old blue cream who I lost in 2010


I've got a thing for chunky cats (and kittens), BSH's definitely fit the bill


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Some pictures of them (I've also just realised I wrote BSH wrong in the title, oh well)!

Hopefully I'll have some more of Zephyr soon, he never sits still long enough for a decent picture, whereas Odi just loooooves to play model 
Perhaps not so much in the second photo though, he wasn't impressed when I said he had a big round butt like me...


----------



## magz (Jul 4, 2014)

They are beautiful


----------



## vabank (Jun 17, 2013)

So lovely!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
We also have British


----------



## simo (Aug 15, 2014)

Gorgeous cats!!!


----------



## Zephodi (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone  We're picking up Zephyr on Thursday so hopefully I'll have some more pictures of him, if he's finally learnt to sit still!


----------

